# The Dance with The Eternal Mother



## paxbagelhead

Story takes place in Miami beach, Florida...a very strange part of america, but hey it's where i'm from so whatever. Anyway I had just got back to the homeland after travelling around the west coast and up north a bit for the past year; I was tired, worn out, and maybe a little spun out at this point. I had most of my stuff jacked back when I passed out in a squat in portland from some tweaker girls boyfriend (fuck those kids!). Anyway It's probably about 3 am and it's starting to look like I may sleep on the beach which in most places is no biggie, but in south florida they are fucking savages! they will skin you for all your worth and then some. I see this cute girl who looks some what like a tourist...asian with a british accent, i'm into it, different then what I normally go for but at this point anything to stay off the beach. Her accent sounded for the most part authentic but what do I know hahah. She was in a hotel and welcomed me back which I can't thank her enough, hell I haven't slept in a legit bed for weeks and my back is more than happy. After playing around a little with her I realize that her friend isn't too happy about all of this (some guy probably around thirty something not much older than me)..we proceed to go find some weed and get into an almost bad situation in liberty city miami (OVERTOWN) with a few hatian guys but luckily got out quick. Next we went to the beach and rolled a spliff to watch the sun come up, she seemed either just like a wealthy tourist girl who wanted some adventure or was she more than that? Only time would tell....you see I travelled with this girl for what seemed like months. Every day we would stop in a different hotel in a new state, having sex over 15-20 times a day (well get back to how this is even possible). Things start to get weird as she tells me i'm coming back home to her country to "teach english" and we need to get me a passport. Her tattoos wer interesting cartoon bunnys in hot air balloons all over her, an electric chair on the back of her leg, eternal life tattoo on her chest, and a little devil on her foot that look scraped off. I asked her, "what happened there?", "My mother poured acid on it". And on her finger the words scrape and poked, "I love my mother". She started telling me I had to grow my mustache out or no more sex, whatever it's just facial hair I thought (this was sort of a manipulation tactic) and things began a turn for the worst at this point I realized the coffee she was giving me everyday was probably more than just coffee as I wasn't doing any sort of drugs. It just didn't add up. Then she would start playing loud music every morning at 6 that would wake me up so there goes my sleep...from hotel to hotel we went each day trying to nap in the car and not realizing I wasn't getting the needed sleep to keep any sort of sanity. Let's just say I lost it somewhere in colorado where she insisted we went to a cowboy museum (hah, did I mention she had this obsession with cowboys?) That's when she saw a branding iron in the gift shop and asked to "brand me"..I should yeah sure thinking this must be a joke. IT WASN'T. I looked through her phone that night and found several photos of screenshots of other peoples social network sites (instagram, etc) and then passports in her bag...she told me we were going to stay here for a few days and I realized this was it. I had to get the hell out of there before anything else went down. I ran out of that hotel and never looked back. Have yet to come in contact with her again...probably a really stupid move on my part to even trust her but when your all out of options, tired, and feel like giving up sometimes you end up trusting a girl like this. As for what she was that's a different story as I still don't know. I've never suffered from any sort of breakdown before meeting her so i'm still not sure what to make of the whole thing. The whole thing was really traumatic to say the least as i'm surprised I got out of it. If you have any questions on this ask away. Edit: found a few photos of the trip a had stashed on a phone, innocent looking but damn not sure why I didn't just peace out long before that, terrible judgement looking back. This whole story sounds fucking nuts, but hey I kinda wanted to post it? Just one of those experiences that makes for a funny/scary story.


----------



## Tude

Ha - damn dude that is one helluvan adventure!!


----------



## kokomojoe

The passports in the bag would be a huge red flag among everything else mentioned. Do you think she was obtaining funds through some type of fraud?


----------



## Kim Chee

Wow, that was weird.

Feels good to be alive.

I was dosed with something in my food that made me tired while work trading in a restaurant/bar/hotel in Mexico. It took me a couple days to figure out what was going on and when I did, I was outta there without a word.


----------



## paxbagelhead

kokomojoe said:


> The passports in the bag would be a huge red flag among everything else mentioned. Do you think she was obtaining funds through some type of fraud?


@kokomojoe To be honest I have no idea, she was communicating with a group of other people on her phone but in a different language so I couldnt read it. I got the hell out of there once I realized how sketchy the whole scenario was! At first it seemed totally chill than got really strange way too fast..i'm lucky to be typing this I think.

and @7xMichael I didn't realize I was being drugged until it was too late as far as my sanity went at that time...That plus the sleep deprivation thing she kept doing and then she started taking my cell phone making sure it wasnt charged! scary shit...probably one of the stranger encounters I've had to this day.
All I can say is that's when I realized a beautiful woman can be just as dangerous as any man...


----------



## Odin

Fascinating... real crazy experience I bet.

What do you think the end goal was? If she was keeping you exhausted and drugged up while have a suspicious deal with a buncha passports? 

Was she waiting until you had a passport and then shank ya for it? 
Was she gonna harvest your organs and sperms? 
ha... (a j/k)... about the sperms at least.
ha
... 

Seriously I wonder what her deal was.
Crazy.


----------



## paxbagelhead

At that point I would have done anything to get away from her to be honest, she became more and more scary and i'm pretty hard to shake up. I heard about some work camps that exhist in texas (this was around the same time as the ebola breakout so I was freaked out of texas) and we were around that area, or maybe we were gonna end up in Mexico somewhere? Organs were another possibility as it is a multi-million dollar trade...I mean who knows the storys go on. I think it's one of those things that if you find out it's too late kinda deal.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

I can't imagine it would be going just for your passport. That would be so much time invested for one. Would make more sense to sniff out people already with them and then do whatever to get them. 
Sounds like something more. Pretty scary though, damn.


----------



## paxbagelhead

see the thing is I didn't already have a passport..I don't see why she would go to such great lengths to do that. I assumed that the passports were most likely fake? but I was pretty spun at that point


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

Yea, exactly. Strange. It's too bad those messages weren't in english. The answer could have been right there staring at you.


----------



## kokomojoe

I think organ harvesting was a highly likely possibility. Then again you'd think she'd get it done the first chance she got. The amount of time that surpassed is pretty peculiar if she did have something planned


----------



## OstrichJockey

From how the story was going, I expected organs being harvested and her taking off the mask, "I am... JOHN CENA!" before the end.

Any pics?

Edit: Oh, organs have already been discussed. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Deleted member 125

do you have a name on this person? as far as i know this falls under the shady and untrustworthy person sub forum.


----------



## Mankini

This is your classic Borderline. BPD. Everything lines up. Lemme guess. Was she an Aquarius? No? A Virgo ? ... Thought so!


----------



## paxbagelhead

I have some photos of the experience as she kept stopping in the middle of no where to document it. also this made it pretty hard to get away at the time, she goes by bunny or ganita. She told my she went to school for photography so maybe she was just a photographer...? but I doubt most of what she told me is true at all.


----------



## Mankini

Yep. Read up on BPD. It's usually girls.


----------



## paxbagelhead

voodoochile76 said:


> Yep. Read up on BPD. It's usually girls.


oh so you chalk it all up to her being BPD...? hm I don't know man i've met girls with legit bipolar and BPD and this was NOT that at all. also how do you explain how I had sex with her over 15-20 times a day?! that's not even possible for me normally without some kind of drug.


----------



## Mankini

It's what it sounds like.


----------



## EphemeralStick

cantcureherpes said:


> do you have a name on this person? as far as i know this falls under the shady and untrustworthy person sub forum.



I would definitely agree to that. A photo would help to, do you know how long she's been in america for? Also what kind of people were on the passports? Men, women, racial backgrounds, etc.


----------



## Mankini

This port shit is common amongst the local riffraff in Florida. It's low level organized crime that any hustler can get his grubby little paws into. Cellphones, anybody?


----------



## paxbagelhead

EphemeralStick said:


> I would definitely agree to that. A photo would help to, do you know how long she's been in america for? Also what kind of people were on the passports? Men, women, racial backgrounds, etc.


just random white people it looked like, one spanish girl. She told me she was on a visa from Thailand, but who knows if that's true.


----------



## Mankini

Yep. Piddlyshit BPD with Piddlyshit backstreet connections. Avoid.


----------



## EphemeralStick

If she was on a travel Visa then she only has three months to be here. If this was around the time there was the ebola scare in texas then I bet she's already left the country by now. Unless she illegally overstayed here which isn't uncommon.

As for the people, that's incredibly odd. Were they US passports or from different countries? Just curious


----------



## paxbagelhead

they were US passports, but her ID looked like a fake britsh ID that you see all to commonly now. Pictures posted

edit: now that im all stoney, kinda wanna delete all of this thinking by some chance she'll see this.


----------



## salxtina

Dude lots of fucking people struggle with mental health issues, and we don't use it as an excuse to abuse and terrorize people. This woman sounds like a dangerous abuser, but there's seriously no need to go throwing those labels around - I mean, the bpd diagnosis is basically a misogynist slur anyway, used to discredit women with post-traumatic stress / women who don't do what men want.

Edit: that was at voodoochile, not you, paxbagelhead. glad you got away from that shit!


----------



## urchin

I take great offense to you tossing around that she has BPD. A great friend of mine who was diagnosed with it and the only time she would get violent is if she has to, by which point I'm already at the helm. However even if this woman does have it, it's no reason to toss it around like this is why she did it. =/= this at all.


----------



## EtherealLifeForms

Always follow your gut instinct~ sounds super sketch. Glad you got away! 
Blessings 
Jazzy


----------



## paxbagelhead

EtherealLifeForms said:


> Always follow your gut instinct~ sounds super sketch. Glad you got away!
> Blessings
> Jazzy



yeah my gut was saying this all seems way too good to be true, seriously should have dipped long before i put it together. she tried to skype me the other day actually. still gives me the creeps


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Yea this sounds like some creepy sexual manipulation control ploy. She was pretty much just using you for that and who knows what else. The guy you saw in the room when you first met her was probably her previous victim. So yea wtf is up with people nowadays? Shit man people need to stop watching tv and getting these fucked up ideas and treating people this way. 
Its like this weird psychotic sociopathic shit. Kinda just locking you into a deal with all these lies and bullshit going on. I guess it probably wasn't super harmful but it could scar you psychologically.


----------

